

Go 1.1.2 has been released - miesie
https://code.google.com/p/go/downloads/list

======
conroy
From golang.org Release History [0]:

    
    
        Includes fixes to the gc compiler and cgo, and the bufio, runtime, syscall,
        and time packages. See the change history for details. If you use package
        syscall's Getrlimit and Setrlimit functions under Linux on the ARM or 386
        architectures, please note change 55ac276af5a7 that fixes issue 5949.
    

Full changelog here[1].

[0]:
[http://golang.org/doc/devel/release.html](http://golang.org/doc/devel/release.html)

[1]: [https://code.google.com/p/go/source/list?name=release-
branch...](https://code.google.com/p/go/source/list?name=release-
branch.go1.1&r=a6a9792f94acd4ff686b2bc57383d163608b91cf)

~~~
RamiK
Seems to compile fine under x64 Linux and a Plan 9 Qemu VM.

Regarding the ARM, I failed to compile it on 9pi (Plan 9 for the Raspberry Pi)
though I think it should be fine in Raspbian. It's possible you'll want to
pull from tip to get it running in 9pi but I haven't tried it myself. Mind you
Plan9 support seems unofficial for now.

------
CmonDev
I think people already complained about posting minor version updates.

~~~
BruceM
Then surely those people won't vote it up.

~~~
nonchalance
I suspect some people automatically upvote anything pertaining to Go, which is
probably a stronger force than those flagging the post (especially at 3 AM ET)

